# Tweed Man - Too dark



## Kinski (Sep 14, 2020)

So with my set up, I’m finding the Tweed Man too dark. I have the treble control up all the way as well as the internal presence trimmer and it’s just barely bright enough.

What’s the best way to brighten or add more treble to this circuit?


----------



## Dr. Satan (Sep 15, 2020)

Try removing C2. If that makes it too bright, just try some values below 1nF till you get what you want.


----------



## Kinski (Sep 15, 2020)

Ugh, now the thing is all messed up. I don’t get it. All I did was simply remove C2. Easy job. No problem. I got more treble but now the circuit is way more distorted and the gain switch sounds wrong. I simply put C2 back. Treble went back down, but the circuit remained distorted and the gain switch still doesn’t sound right. I checked all the toggle switch positions and the components it switches in and out. It all checks out fine. Any idea? If I switch the toggle to the up position, the volume stays the same, there is just a big bass cut and no real increase in distortion.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 15, 2020)

Did you socket the transistors on the build?  If so, make sure all of them are secure and in position.


----------



## Kinski (Sep 15, 2020)

they are all SMD. They are secure. So strange. I had to run out for a bit. I’ll post some voltages later one.


----------



## Kinski (Sep 15, 2020)

The Transistor voltages with an 18v supply
Q1
1 = 9.2v
2 = 1.1v
3 = 0

Q2
1 = 17.89v
2 = 10.36v
3 = 8.54v

Q3
1 = 10.0v
2 = 1.36v
3 = 0v

Q4
1 = 17.89v
2 = 10.76v
3 = 8.53v

Q5
1 = 17.89v
2 = 10.03v
3 = 8.06

Do these seem ok?


----------



## music6000 (Sep 15, 2020)

Check for Continuity at the Circles marked,You may have damaged Trace at C2 Circled:


----------



## daeg (Sep 15, 2020)

Cranking the Presence trim didn't do it for you?

Tweeds are always going to be kind of woofy, bass heavy sounds but I'm surprised to hear that about this one which has 4 tone controls.


----------



## Kinski (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks so much for all the help. You were right. That C2 to pin 2 of the switch was broken. I added a wire from pin 2 of the switch to the pad 3 of Q1 and it seemed to fix it. That should be fine, right? I don’t thinking I’m bypassing any components

Sadly, even without C2, the problem still stands that I’d like more treble. I’ve triple checked and all my components are correct. My issue might be that I’m not using this circuit as a pedal. I’ve paired it with a solid state 50w power amp (TPA 3116). So it’s basically a solid state head, using the tweed man as the preamp. It’s sounds great, and scarily close to the beautiful 5E3 that I built a few years back. But it’s just very dark sounding, even compared to my 5E3. Perhaps the power amps flat frequency response is not pairing well with this circuit. It’s so close to being REALLY GOOD, I just need it to be brighter.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 16, 2020)

Try removing C18 - 10n


----------



## Kinski (Sep 16, 2020)

That did it! Sounds great now! Thanks!


----------



## music6000 (Sep 17, 2020)

Great!
Can you  adjust the Treble response now or is it still all the way up?


----------



## Kinski (Sep 17, 2020)

For clean tones, I use the treble all the way up. For more distorted tones I roll the treble back. I also reduced C20 to the same value as C3 (22uf down to 4.7uf). Curious, what does C21 and C13 do? The higher gain mode has a much better treble response. I’d almost like to have the normal gain channel have the same EQ as the high gain channel, but without all the extra gain.


----------



## Kinski (Sep 17, 2020)

Kinski said:


> For clean tones, I use the treble all the way up. For more distorted tones I roll the treble back. I also reduced C20 to the same value as C3 (22uf down to 4.7uf). Curious, what does C21 and C13 do? The higher gain mode has a much better treble response. I’d almost like to have the normal gain channel have the same EQ as the high gain channel, but without all the extra gain.


----------



## Kinski (Sep 17, 2020)

Never mind! I had a chance to play at a louder volume today and it’s perfect now. I keep the treble around 1 or 2 o clock and it sounds great. Hate to admit that it competes with my tube amps!


----------



## salin4 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi, I removed C2 and C18 because I had the same problem ( the pedal was too dark).
I' m really impressed by the result ! I sounds way better.
The problem is the presence trimpot doesn't work anymore.
Is it related to c18 in some way ?


----------



## Kinski (Dec 31, 2020)

Yeah, I actually ended up putting the presence cap back in so the trim pot will work. My trim is set about half way i think.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 31, 2020)

salin4 said:


> Hi, I removed C2 and C18 because I had the same problem ( the pedal was too dark).
> I' m really impressed by the result ! I sounds way better.
> The problem is the presence trimpot doesn't work anymore.
> Is it related to c18 in some way ?


YES, You can try replacing C18 with 1nf up to 4n7 if you want the Trimpot to function.


----------



## salin4 (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks for the quick replie ! I'll try that !


----------



## salin4 (Jan 1, 2021)

I've put a 1N5 in C18 but the presence pot is not working. The only other mod I did is remove C2.
Someone would have a clue ?


----------



## music6000 (Jan 1, 2021)

It may be to small a value to notice.
Try 4n7 if you have one, C18 left pad is just going to Ground.
Right pad goes to Volume 3, so if it is damaged it will not pass Sound,
Be careful removing, don't  yank on it!


----------



## salin4 (Jan 2, 2021)

I put a 5n6 and it' working good for me.
Thanks for helping me.


----------

